# Testing an old SMPS



## damien66 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have an old SMPS, that I've had lying around for a few years, & I want to check if it works or not.

I read online that I should short the green & black wires. Doing so, I found that the PSU fan spins, but when I connected an HDD to it & repeated, the HDD (which I know works) does not start. Does this mean it works or not?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

Could be anything..
Did you short the wires again?


----------



## damien66 (Sep 12, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Could be anything..
> Did you short the wires again?



Yes, after connecting the HDD. The HDD did not start but the PSU fan was spinning as before.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 12, 2012)

Bad SATA power port (!)


----------

